
AGTech on Steroids: The authentic story of Farm.One - microgreensguy
https://microgreenology.com/farm-one-interview/
======
microgreensguy
Farm.One's Director of Experience, Paige Carter was kind enough to share the
exciting story of Farm.One and how they pivoted to delivering to residential
addresses.

